# Young female in bad area - what can I carry, what are the rules?



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm finding laws on carrying weapons confusing. I'd prefer not to carry a gun for a number of reasons. I have no problem with guns but I don't want possession of a gun for several reasons.

What else can I carry? I'd prefer to carry a knife since I've been trained in its proper use, but the MA laws about blades are vague and I can't find anything regarding what I can carry, if anything. I also want something I can conceal. It's not something I would use except in a life-or-death situation. I live in a bad area and often have to walk home at late hours. I can't drive because of epilepsy and public transit ends around 7 here. I don't make enough money to afford a cab.

I know mace is an option, but I've heard several stories from women who have had mace and still ended up raped/assaulted because they couldn't get it in the eyes.

Looking for input on what my options are.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

see you have a few options. I personally would choose the gun.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> see you have a few options. I personally would choose the gun.


I'd prefer not to possess a gun. I'm Bipolar and an easy out is not a good thing to have around.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok... Female to female here's MY advice, and it's just my opinion so take it as just that.
Don't carry a knife unless you have super secret jedi powers, because it will do you absolutely no good if your attacker has a gun. Trust me, I've seen first hand what happens when you go to a gun fight with a knife.
If you're seriously concerned about your safety, look into getting in some self defense classes aimed at helping women in your position. You'll find you'll be more confident for it and won't feel the need to carry something that may get yourself killed.

BTW.... Jett... Your red X is showing.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

As far as Boston goes, any blade over two-and-a-half inches is illegal to carry; M.G.L. Chp. 269, Section 10 paragraph b says one-and-one-half inches is the legal limit. I'd go with the State definition, and carry nothing over that limit.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justcurious said:


> I'd prefer not to possess a gun. *I'm Bipolar* and an easy out is not a good thing to have around.


No offence, but a knife may not be a good idea in your condition either.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> No offence, but a knife may not be a good idea in your condition either.


No offense taken. I'm not worried about knives seeing as they've been around me my whole life and I haven't used them for that purpose. The reason I'd prefer to carry one is because I've been trained in proper use. Guns are just too instantaneous.

Regarding self defense classes- I've reached black belt in two different styles and have taken self defense classes. What I've learned can be summed up as "Escape, run, disable or fiight back only if absolutely necessary"

How about mace? I've heard the bad side of it, and how it's useless if you can't get the eyes, but from people with more experience than my anecdotal evidence, is it useful? Does it usually work?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get an FID card and get the mace/pepper spray. It is easy to carry and is more effective than nothing, especially if your attacker has a knife or gun. The best thing to do is make a lot of noise and get away, if he/she is impaired by a spray it will help you.

Plus you won't hurt yourself with it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justcurious said:


> No offense taken. I'm not worried about knives seeing as they've been around me my whole life and I haven't used them for that purpose. The reason I'd prefer to carry one is because I've been trained in proper use. Guns are just too instantaneous.
> 
> Regarding self defense classes- I've reached black belt in two different styles and have taken self defense classes. What I've learned can be summed up as "Escape, run, disable or fiight back only if absolutely necessary"
> 
> How about mace? I've heard the bad side of it, and how it's useless if you can't get the eyes, but from people with more experience than my anecdotal evidence, is it useful? Does it usually work?


Stay away from knives. You may find yourself holding a knife while your disorder kicks in and you channel your rage at one of us. Understand that we will have no option but to nutralize the threat and the outcome will not be favorable for anybody.

Besides, if I was the assailant, and if I was able to take the knife from you, rape would be the least of your worries.

Pepper Spray, not mace, is a very effective tool if used properly. You do not have to get the eyes directly though it would be better if you did. The face is your main target with the spray, it will *Almost *always take the fight out of anyone.

That being said, if you sprayed someone, don't stick arround to watch them squirm, get the hell out of there.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Stay away from knives. You may find yourself holding a knife while your disorder kicks in and you channel your rage at one of us. Understand that we will have no option but to nutralize the threat and the outcome will not be favorable for anybody.
> 
> Besides, if I was the assailant, and if I was able to take the knife from you, rape would be the least of your worries.
> 
> ...


That was an excellent point, thank you. Was thinking more about depressive than the manic side of things.

Is there any training regarding mace? What type of license do I need to carry and where can I purchase it?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

All you need is a Spray Only FID. Very easy to get from your local PD. As for training, I don't know who would train a civilian but I am sure someone out there does. Be aware that if such training exists it would most likely require you to be sprayed with the real deal. It is a good thing. If you carry it, you should know what it feels like. Wind could take a portion of the blast right back at you. There should be no surprise to you if it happens. Half the battle of surviving the attack while taking a bit of pepper in your face, is knowing that it could happen and what it feels like


----------



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> All you need is a Spray Only FID.  Very easy to get from your local PD. As for training, I don't know who would train a civilian but I am sure someone out there does. Be aware that if such training exists it would most likely require you to be sprayed with the real deal. It is a good thing. If you carry it, you should know what it feels like. Wind could take a portion of the blast right back at you. There should be no surprise to you if it happens. Half the battle of surviving the attack while taking a bit of pepper in your face, is knowing that it could happen and what it feels like


Thanks. I'll get on that.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> All you need is a Spray Only FID. Very easy to get from your local PD. As for training, I don't know who would train a civilian but I am sure someone out there does. Be aware that if such training exists it would most likely require you to be sprayed with the real deal. It is a good thing. If you carry it, you should know what it feels like. Wind could take a portion of the blast right back at you. There should be no surprise to you if it happens. Half the battle of surviving the attack while taking a bit of pepper in your face, is knowing that it could happen and what it feels like


Haha. After a few of those "oversprays" you're actually able to drive back to the station without any problem.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You could also take a  Rape Aggression Defense (R.A.D.) class. It may give you another tool in protecting yourself. The more you know the safer you will be.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

justcurious said:


> I know mace is an option, but I've heard several stories from women who have had mace and still ended up raped/assaulted because they couldn't get it in the eyes.


Hosing Mr. Happy down with Pepper Spray will also make the rapist Mr. VERY Unhappy. Little known target area.

Of course, I wouldn't recommend it through clothes.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

frank said:


> Hosing Mr. Happy down with Pepper Spray will also make the rapist Mr. VERY Unhappy. Little known target area.
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't recommend it through clothes.


Thank you, I wouldn't have thought of that. Does mace burn anywhere it contacts skin or just in the sensitive areas?

Another question - If I were to use the can of mace/keys/a pen to hit a target area in self defense, is it considered a weapon? Are there any laws or loopholes I should be aware of?

RE: RAD/self defense - I've already taken them and I'm actively training in two martial art forms. The biggest thing I've taken away from this is that all I have in my favor are target points, how fast I can hit them and how fast I can run. Leverage can help to get out of grasps, but I'm very small so I don't feel confident in my physical abilities alone.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Some of the sprays also come with dye to help in ID'ing the attacker as well. Stay away from foam type product as the bad guy tends to wipe it off and fling it in your direction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

justcurious said:


> I'd prefer not to possess a gun. I'm Bipolar and an easy out is not a good thing to have around.


We have alot in common. My job is hiring. Want a position ?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sniper said:


> We have alot in common. My job is hiring. Want a position ?


Must like hanging out in the food court, and patroling on your Segway.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sniper said:


> We have alot in common. My job is hiring. Want a position ?


Snipe, I need to know a few things about that!!! Chapter 90? A hat? Segway training? Civil Service? Yellow light bar?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Must like hanging out in the food court, and patroling on your Segway.


Depends on what people that I considered my friends write on other people's Facebooks............. 



Eagle13 said:


> Snipe, I need to know a few things about that!!! Chapter 90? A hat? Segway training? Civil Service? Yellow light bar?


It's actually 90.69 Eagle....... Its the Simon Subsection.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Depends on what people that I considered my friends write on other people's Facebooks.............
> 
> *It's actually 90.69 Eagle....... Its the Simon Subsection.*




That is what I call thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Depends on what people that I considered my friends write on other people's Facebooks.............
> 
> It's actually 90.69 Eagle....... Its the Simon Subsection.


Where do I get my application?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> Where do I get my application?


Simon Property Group


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

justcurious said:


> Thank you, I wouldn't have thought of that. Does mace burn anywhere it contacts skin or just in the sensitive areas?


You want Pepper Spray (Oleoresin Capsicum - aka OC). NOT MACE.

It affects mucous membranes...off the top of my head, eyes, nose, mouth, genitals, and if you want to get creative - the backside as well. It can cause irritation/burning in non-mucous membrane areas (such as the face itself), but it's typically limited to areas of thinner skin and it is easily washed off. If you get it in the eyes - it's a whole other story.



> Another question - If I were to use the can of mace/keys/a pen to hit a target area in self defense, is it considered a weapon? Are there any laws or loopholes I should be aware of?


Yes, it's considered a weapon, but if you are placed in fear of an imminent unlawful assault (or are actually assaulted) and you use OC, you should be fine. Anything can be considered a weapon.

M.G.L. - Chapter 265, Section 15a

Unfortunately there's no section in the MGL that I know of on self-defense - meaning it's pretty much left up to interpretation. I can only wish you good luck on figuring that one out.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

do you expect to be attacked, or are you just looking towards 12-21-2012? 

buy an armored car and never leave it

or just be satisfied with two black belts and the common sense to run away when it's called for...that's more than some people have


----------



## kealiikoa1 (Sep 3, 2009)

frank said:


> You want Pepper Spray (Oleoresin Capsicum - aka OC). NOT MACE.


Isn't Mace just a brand of pepper spray, like Sabre, Fox, First Defense, etc.?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

kealiikoa1 said:


> Isn't Mace just a brand of pepper spray, like Sabre, Fox, First Defense, etc.?


Mace used to be made from CS gas (tear gas) Now I do believe it's made with OC. If I'm wrong just string me up and throw Nancy Pelosi bobble heads at me.

So I think you're right.. MACE is just a brand name now.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kealiikoa1 said:


> Isn't Mace just a brand of pepper spray, like Sabre, Fox, First Defense, etc.?


Sort of. Chemical Mace is typically a combination of CS and CN, but some company went out and trademarked "Mace" as it was a generic term. I believe they make mostly pepper spray, but buyer beware.


----------



## kealiikoa1 (Sep 3, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> Mace used to be made from CS gas (tear gas) Now I do believe it's made with OC. If I'm wrong just string me up and throw Nancy Pelosi bobble heads at me.
> 
> So I think you're right.. MACE is just a brand name now.





frank said:


> Sort of. Chemical Mace is typically a combination of CS and CN, but some company went out and trademarked "Mace" as it was a generic term. I believe they make mostly pepper spray, but buyer beware.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

By post #3, I was convinced this is a member trolling AAC. Just my take...


----------



## justcurious (Nov 8, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> By post #3, I was convinced this is a member trolling AAC. Just my take...


No, not trolling. I've just been assaulted once and it taught me RAD and martial arts training isn't enough if you're as small as I am and you're grabbed the right way. Now I have to walk home at 4:30 am after my Sunday shift because I can't afford a cab and wanted to know what I could carry. Obviously I follow common sense- crossing the street if someone else is coming etc but the unexpected still happens and I know because it has happened to me.

Thanks for the info and the clarification on what pepper spray is, how it works and what I need to carry it. I'll be following through with the info you all gave.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

justcurious said:


> Obviously I follow common sense- crossing the street if someone else is coming etc


Also don't look like a victim. If you look and act like you are afraid, you look like a more tempting target. If you look confident, someone may think twice as to the reason.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> Mace used to be made from CS gas (tear gas) Now I do believe it's made with OC. *If I'm wrong just string me up and throw Nancy Pelosi bobble heads at me.*
> 
> So I think you're right.. MACE is just a brand name now.


Whoa Whoa Whoa

Is cruel and unsual punishment really necessary?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

justcurious said:


> I'd prefer not to possess a gun. I'm Bipolar and an easy out is not a good thing to have around.


uhhh... weapons are weapons. I'm sorry, but you either have the capacity to carry a weapon, or you don't.



justcurious said:


> No offense taken. I'm not worried about knives seeing as they've been around me my whole life and I haven't used them for that purpose. The reason I'd prefer to carry one is because I've been trained in proper use. *Guns are just too instantaneous.* That is the point in self defense?


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorry...but I have to ask. What type of training do you have with knives/edged weapons? 

And my two cents on OC... I have my wife carry the foam. It keeps the backlash down and she can empty the whole can. SOMETHING will hit. She also carries a G26, but only because I'm paranoid.

(now I'll wait for the quotes and ranting)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Quotes and ranting? I concur with your post 100percent..good for you.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

This thread is usless without pics...

LMFAO...sorry had to....


----------

